# ezjail clone



## gpatrick (Jul 23, 2010)

I want to have multiple httpd jails running Apache and each will have the same Perl modules, so I would prefer to setup a standard httpd jail and clone it when the need arises to create a new httpd instance.

Is there a method to do this with ezjail?


----------



## Nukama (Jul 23, 2010)

Create a flavour (copy default to httpd in /usr/jails/flavours). 
Copy packages, which should be installed into /usr/jails/flavours/httpd/pkg and set up your rc.conf and other modifications. 
Dig into ezjail.flavour and customize it. 

Run `# ezjail-admin create -f httpd hostname jailip` and you're done.


----------

